# Fishing Partner has arrived.



## pbw (Jun 16, 2008)

Best thing that ever happen to me. He was born on Saturday 10.2 pounds, 22 inches. :mrgreen: 
https://www.peanutbutterward.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/DSC_01531940resize.JPG


----------



## Zum (Jun 16, 2008)

congradulations


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2008)

AWESOME ++++++++++


Love the outfit


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 16, 2008)

ohhh yayy! congrats!!!! He is so cute! 10.2 wow..nice big boy! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats pbw! Cute baby! 8) 

Our youngest daughter delivered a bouncing baby boy Saturday morning also. Must be something in the water, lol.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats man! I was going to email you to ask how things were going but I kind of figured that is what you were up to! =D> 


Glad things went well and Mom and baby are good! :beer: <-----Formula! :mrgreen:


----------



## phased (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations! I see you are starting him off right...love the BP shirt!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats on the boy!! Is this your first one?


----------



## pbw (Jun 16, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> Congrats on the boy!! Is this your first one?



This is our first.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! Glad everyone is okay. Love the shirt!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats, say goodbye to sleep....................................... :lol:


----------



## shizzy (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## natetrack (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations, you will now know the meaning of tired.   Good times.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 17, 2008)

Congatulations and manyhappy years of fishing together.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats =D>


----------



## Nickk (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats pop!


----------



## BigUn (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats Brother. You are about to find out what life and Fatherhood are all about. Do a good job. That little guy is depending on you. It's a big job, but the best one you'll ever have. God Bless.


----------

